# Food Safety News - 07/28/2021



## daveomak.fs (Jul 28, 2021)

*E. coli outbreak sickens young children in Ireland*
By News Desk on Jul 28, 2021 12:05 am
Health officials in Ireland are investigating an E. coli O26 outbreak at a childcare facility. Officials with the Department of Public Health Mid-West of the Health Service Executive (HSE) said the agency is managing the outbreak of Shiga toxin-producing E. coli (STEC) and highlighted the importance of effective hand hygiene and well water treatment. The agency... Continue Reading


*DG Sante raises concerns on Belgian microbial controls*
By Joe Whitworth on Jul 28, 2021 12:04 am
Belgium’s system to prevent microbiological risks before and during harvest of certain foods has been criticized by the EU’s health and safety body. Officials in Belgium disagree. A DG Sante audit found Belgium’s program is not designed to identify businesses that don’t have measures to stop the risk of contamination at these stages of production... Continue Reading


*FDA clamps down on imported shark fins, cantaloupes, mushrooms and more*
By News Desk on Jul 28, 2021 12:02 am
The Food and Drug Administration uses import alerts to enforce U.S. food safety regulations for food from foreign countries. The agency updates and modifies the alerts as needed. Recent modifications to FDA’s import alerts, as posted by the agency, are listed below. Click here to go to the FDA page with links for specific details... Continue Reading


*Dead lizard in salad shocks restaurant patron*
By News Desk on Jul 28, 2021 12:01 am
Local media in the Seattle area are reporting the a woman found a dead lizard in her restaurant salad. Maniza Qureshi reported the incident to Seattle & King County Public Health after the shocking experience with a lunchtime salad from an Evergreens restaurant. “No other complaints of foreign items in the salad have been received... Continue Reading


*Whole Foods recalls cheese from stores in 22 states because of Listeria risk*
By News Desk on Jul 27, 2021 08:24 pm
Whole Foods Market is recalling Cahill Cheddar Porter and Whiskey Cheddar Cheeses in 22 states because of a potential contamination of Listeria monocytogenes.  The issue was discovered when Whole Foods Market was notified by a distributor of a positive test result for the bacterial pathogen, according to the company’s recall notice posted by the Food... Continue Reading


*One inspector finds five Seattle restaurants operating without permits*
By News Desk on Jul 27, 2021 02:19 pm
A King County, WA, food inspector shut down five food stands at Seattle’s Alki Beach on Saturday for operating without a valid permit. The Public Health food inspector found the five food establishments operating at Alki Beach in Seattle without a valid food establishment permit on Saturday, July 24th, and were directed to immediately cease... Continue Reading


*McCormick Italian Seasoning products and Frank’s RedHot Buffalo Ranch Seasoning recalled over Salmonella concerns*
By News Desk on Jul 27, 2021 10:04 am
McCormick & Company Inc. is recalling McCormick Perfect Pinch Italian Seasoning, McCormick Culinary Italian Seasoning and Frank’s RedHot Buffalo Ranch Seasoning because of possible Salmonella contamination. The recalled product was shipped to 32 states: Alabama, California, Colorado, Connecticut, Delaware, Florida, Georgia, Illinois, Indiana, Kansas, Kentucky, Louisiana, Massachusetts, Maryland, Maine, Michigan, Minnesota, Missouri, Mississippi, North Carolina,... Continue Reading


----------

